# CC's, Gross Torque, HP ????? Help



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi guys, need your help with a purchase. After much poking I found out
my brother cannot afford even a good used snowblower to replace his
20+ year old one that quit at the end of last winter. His wife's medical bills have wiped out any possibility of a purchase. I have found a good late model Toro with a bad, and I mean bad engine. Anyway long story short I have
a connection to get either a 205cc B&S 8 gross torque or a B&S 205cc 9
gross torque engine at a very good price. Based on what you guys say I'm
going to purchase one and give him the blower. So what's the difference with
the torque measurements? is the 9 gross torque that much better? In horsepower terms is it a half horse? A full horse difference?


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Get the 9 torque. More umph to push heavier snow loads. Here is a video by B&S, explaining how they rate their engines and why.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The 8 to 9 torque value are suited for snow blower width size around 22".
So if it's a 24" wide your brother will just have to take less width at a time depending on snow thickness and if powdery vs wet and slushy. Here's a guide that may help.

cc to torque to hp Conversion Update! - MovingSnow.com

Good Luck and to your brother.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

more is better


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Got it, thanks guys. Ok now for the money part. The 8 gross torque is basically free, I just have to pay for shipping. My wife's favorite uncle retired from B&S so it's a gift from him. If we want the 9 gross torque engine it would be $130-$140 shipped to us from a good friend of the uncle. The price varies because not sure about the cost of shipping. Both engines are essentially (opened box) new and good to go. I checked on line pricing and seems that $130-$140 is a good price for the 9 gt. Seems like I should jump at the 9gt, what do you guys think?


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a real good price for that size engine. Now are they designed for snow? Such as heat shield over the carb, which prevents moving parts from collecting ice, then malfunctioning. I say go big or go home. I believe you hear more stories about folks wishing they had more power than less. Also make sure the crank shafts are the same size. Which will save you from having to get new pulleys and belts. Also the bolt holes for the block may not be the same distance as the one you are replacing. There are discussions on engine swaps on the forum. Good Luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

As Koenig suggested they may be summer engines but you can build a heated box with sheetmetal only you have to try and channel the heat from the engine head where most heat collect. You can remove the air filter if in existence. I hope you good luck and feel free to ask if you need further assistance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks again for the great information and tips! 
It is the B&S snow series. No mods needed for anything. The only thing I might have to do is change or rotate the cover on the pull start, not sure which way the cord is pointing. Never done that, but it seems easy. The engine on the Toro was the 9GT so I was leaning towards that but hey free is nice too. I have learned so much from this forum and this is something I probably would not have done with out it and all of you. You guys have been a *big help* and I'm sending Paypal today for 9 GT.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it was me, I'd have the free 8 lb. torque on the blower, and the $140 one sitting on my shelf
If the free one is not a snow engine and the other is, it will be a whole lot easier swap to pay the $140. As the others mentioned the PTO shaft measurement can cause some issues. Mounting footprint also. Another thing to check for sure before you get too happy is if the current bad engine is a two PTO design or not. Sounds like the "suppliers" are experienced enough to know what to offer. On the machine itself, is the engine blown or just mistreated? I'd also check real close the auger gear box so as to ensure you're not putting a shiny new motor on a broken machine.
Little too slow typing, you already responded! I'd still check over a few of the things I mentioned to be sure. Wish you good luck with the swap.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jtclays said:


> If it was me, I'd have the free 8 lb. torque on the blower, and the $140 one sitting on my shelf
> If the free one is not a snow engine and the other is, it will be a whole lot easier swap to pay the $140. As the others mentioned the PTO shaft measurement can cause some issues. Mounting footprint also. Another thing to check for sure before you get too happy is if the current bad engine is a two PTO design or not. Sounds like the "suppliers" are experienced enough to know what to offer. On the machine itself, is the engine blown or just mistreated? I'd also check real close the auger gear box so as to ensure you're not putting a shiny new motor on a broken machine.
> Little too slow typing, you already responded! I'd still check over a few of the things I mentioned to be sure. Wish you good luck with the swap.


Thanks, I gave my wife's uncle the info for the blower so I'm thinking either engine will work. The "free" engine would still cost to ship but I hoping that the 9Gt will come in for a little less than $130 because of the short distance to ship. I will most likely send him $150 and he would just paypal back the
difference. The engine blew up when the older gentleman owner changed the oil, got distracted, and later started up the blower minus most of the oil. I got
the blower from him but I saw it at the hardwear store repair area. I go
to his hardwear store a lot. When I stopped in at the service counter they
had the blower there. They were working out some deal with the owner,
he did not want the engine replaced because the kid they sent to pick it up for 
repair damaged the paint on the machine. So I'm sure the owner got a
good deal on a new blower!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Harbor Freight 212cc engines are $99 and of similar torque ratings. Best of all you can go to the store and pick them up in person to avoid shipping cost and time. As was stated just make sure the mounting bolts and crankshaft are the same or you will be spending extra to make it work.

As was also mentioned, the very first thing to do would be ensure the old engine was a single shaft and didn't have the extended camshaft dual PTO setup.

Free is still good though. A slightly slower blower is way better than a shovel!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Free is nice, very nice. So I guess I'm going to sleep on this tonite and see where I'm at tomorrow. Feel free to chime in and let me know which way you would go.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> The Harbor Freight 212cc engines are $99 and of similar torque ratings. Best of all you can go to the store and pick them up in person to avoid shipping cost and time. As was stated just make sure the mounting bolts and crankshaft are the same or you will be spending extra to make it work.
> 
> As was also mentioned, the very first thing to do would be ensure the old engine was a single shaft and didn't have the extended camshaft dual PTO setup.
> 
> Free is still good though. A slightly slower blower is way better than a shovel!


My choice needs to be Briggs & Stratton. Growing up my wife spent lots of summers with her Aunt and Uncle. Her Uncle put in over 30 years with B&S so
anything with an engine I purchase must have B&S on it.


----------

